# 86 spider pictures.



## xangadix (Dec 21, 2004)

helloi i have put 86 pictures on the internet.  

its a dutch site,  but you ust have to klik te littel pictures to see a bigger one.

hope you injoy the pictures.   please  let me know!!

greetings from holland to all of you.

this is the link to the pictures.

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/fotoalbum.php?m=fto&a=1&id=85968&key=LRNBIPRX


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 21, 2004)

You have some really nice looking T's in there. :clap:

What species is this? (This link is taken from your site).  I'm still a newbie, but I want to say it's a Pokie of some kind.

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/foto.php?m=fto&a=72&id=1349659&key=O67EJ8PW


----------



## delta (Dec 22, 2004)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> You have some really nice looking T's in there. :clap:
> 
> What species is this? (This link is taken from your site).  I'm still a newbie, but I want to say it's a Pokie of some kind.
> 
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/foto.php?m=fto&a=72&id=1349659&key=O67EJ8PW


i bet $1 it is a P. ornata


----------



## jw73 (Dec 22, 2004)

Impressive collection.


----------



## xangadix (Jan 18, 2005)

*pictures*

hope you like them


----------



## Droften (Jul 6, 2005)

These are great pics, I was glad to see someone with the same species I have!


----------



## Mop_Top (Jul 8, 2005)

Some very nice pics.


----------



## Zorack (Jul 8, 2005)

very nice


----------



## xangadix (Jul 9, 2005)

yes there nice.

i really love them


----------



## curioussnake (Jul 9, 2005)

Excellent pictures  :clap:


----------



## KarangaKan (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations! I love them!


----------



## joe8421 (Oct 31, 2005)

big collection :worship:


----------



## aaronrefalo (Nov 1, 2005)

nice collection.... :clap: 

Aaron


----------



## gustavowright (Nov 1, 2005)

Dang!!!nice collection, congrats! :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Nov 1, 2005)

nice pictures.how long have u been collecting?


----------

